# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Sửa thông tin tài khoản ở yahoo

## diemmy9x

các pác cho em hỏi có thể sửa thông tin tài khoản về ngày tháng năm sinh trên yahoo messenger được không vậy, nếu sửa được thì sửa thế nào các pác giúp em với

----------


## mallboro

bạn vào trang này xem. trong này có đầy đủ hết các mục và mình có thể thay đổi thùy thích https://edit.yahoo.com/config/eval_profile

----------

